# Is 350 lbs a heavy blower?



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

if my research is right, a husqvarna 1330SB-XLSb i came across at our town dump is about 350 lbs. i believe it has a 30" bucket, 13 hp motor, hydrostatic drive, etc. much bigger than my ariens st724 which i believe weighs 165 lbs. 

apparently was a pro model. would a residential person bother with such a big blower? must be hard to maneuver, etc. would have taken it home just to check it out, but my hitch carrier interior dimensions are about 25 inches wide. 

i does have fuel in it, almost started on my second pull.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

my only picture


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

rwh963 said:


> if my research is right, a husqvarna 1330SB-XLSb i came across at our town dump is about 350 lbs. i believe it has a 30" bucket, 13 hp motor, hydrostatic drive, etc. much bigger than my ariens st724 which i believe weighs 165 lbs.
> 
> apparently was a pro model. would a residential person bother with such a big blower?
> 
> .


Yes they would. Get it home ASAP!!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

^^^^^^ what he said !


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Free is always a win win scenario.

And yes, 350 lbs is a heavy machine for sure, but if someone has a real long driveway that they don't plow, it would certainly work for them.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

well, i did strip the wheels off it. spend ten minutes cleaning them up (see below). the town dump (transfer station actually) was closed today and won't officially open until saturday. i did "sneak" in today to see it briefly. a couple of the control knobs are missing, the plastic shovel gone, the little tool box empty, the scraper bar detached. i don't recall if that was how it was, or if the vultures got to it a little. i did grab the recoil and gave it a couple of tugs. almost started up. gas in the tank.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

It's definitely a heavy blower, but in line with other pro grade stuff of that size. Out of the box, my Ariens Pro 28 is 330-something lbs IIRC. Once I did the battery start conversion and such, the total weight comes in somewhere around 370 or 380 lbs. Definitely a heavy beast to maneuver, but not bad once you get used to it.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

oneacer said:


> Free is always a win win scenario.
> 
> And yes, 350 lbs is a heavy machine for sure, but if someone has a real long driveway that they don't plow, it would certainly work for them.


free is relative, of course. have to rent a trailer to pick it up, maybe rent again to bring back. it needs indoor or outdoor space. being that it is winter, might not even get to it until spring. 

i called a dealer. has the sealed hydrostatic transmission rather than friction disc, so don't know if those and other bells and whistles are going to be issues. dealer said comparable one in 2019 is a 430 model, retailing for about $2500.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

If the rest of the bucket looks like the pic.....theres an easy $100. tires and rims, maybe another $50. could be an easy $500 worth of parts sitting there.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i have parted out stuff in life before, but it is work. have to store all the parts, determine if they are good, research and advertise, arrange shipping, etc. 

if trying to bring back as a working unit, could be a few hundred, then need to find a buyer.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Get there early! That machine from what you say is worth spending money to get it back to operational life!! Might be worth checking with one of your pickup truck friends and avoid the trailer.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

foggysail said:


> Get there early! That machine from what you say is worth spending money to get it back to operational life!! Might be worth checking with one of your pickup truck friends and avoid the trailer.


a $15 ramp trailer would be much easier than trying to load and unload 350 lbs out of a pick up bed!

maybe i'll call dew to see if i can get in before saturday. if i do grab it, hopefully it will start up and drive. that would be a big help.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

If it's not too much trouble, I'd definitely go grab it. Don't worry about the weight. Could be a great find.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The weight might be a little bit heavy, but nothing like an old Gravely walk-behind with the "Snow Cannon" on it. Then you are looking at 700-800 pounds or more, depending on the size of the blower attached.
That machine is just a little bit bigger walk behind snowblower with no belts, all gear drive with wet type internal cone clutches that do not slip when wet, and would knock down a house.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

350 lbs is a lot for a snow blower.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

uberT said:


> 350 lbs is a lot for a snow blower.



Not really. I just checked the specifications for my Ariens 28 Pro.......339.1# , model 926065

PLUS! I added 25# SS bar to the auger enclosure


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

Personally, I don't know why you are "thinking" about it. I'd be cutting the fence to get it out of there!!!


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

uberT said:


> 350 lbs is a lot for a snow blower.


It all depends on how it's "balanced". As the previous poster stated concerning the Ariens 28" Pro RapidTrak that weighs 339 lbs, it's not difficult to move around. Why ?? Because it's balanced properly. If you have to literally pick it up to put it in the back of a p/u bed often, than yes, 300 + pounds is very heavy. But I'm assuming he's asking about "weight" and ease of use. I can't honestly say on the Husky as I have no experience, but the Ariens Pro is easy to move around, even easier if you have the wheeled version, although the tracked version isn't difficult either.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

stopped by the transfer station to grab a few more pics. can't pick it up until saturday, if desired. comments on pics are welcome. i do have the wheels.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

strtch5881 said:


> Personally, I don't know why you are "thinking" about it. I'd be cutting the fence to get it out of there!!!


can't take items during non-open for business hours. personnel work there during the day, but generally the public does not go there during those days. normally open on wedsnesday, but closed for xmas, so have to wait until saturday.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

All I can say is it is really sad that people toss this kind of stuff in the dump! If they would have put it up on Craigslist for free, and put it at the curb, it would have been gone quick...and without any effort by the owner. 

I wish my town had a transfer station!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, 3 of my seven were free from my transfer station. The others were free from other people giving them to me. 

I am always amazed at what people discard … truly amazed … 

I am fortunate enough to have a place to work on them, and the tools and knowledge as well.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

350 pounds heavy? 
Depends on what you are doing.
I have several small patches that I just pull back the machine as it's faster.
Then there is the soppy ground issue.. Will the heavy machine tear up the yard if it doesn't have the tire surface area to go with it.
I can see times when the weight would be beneficial and other times not so much.. but for free I would be willing to find out if it was to heavy. 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

oneacer said:


> Yeah, 3 of my seven were free from my transfer station. The others were free from other people giving them to me.
> 
> I am always amazed at what people discard … truly amazed …
> 
> I am fortunate enough to have a place to work on them, and the tools and knowledge as well.


i don't actually know what my towns policy is on removing items from the scrap metal area. might be case by case, with on site permission. too much liability letting people crawl through a pile of sharp edged metal. 

we have a reuse shed as well, but can't put stuff like big machines, tvs, computer screens, couches, etc there (basically anything that costs the town to dispose of).


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Waiting for the day after Christmas post and a bunch of others after on the progress. Good luck
Sid


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

In one of the pics I see another snowblower. OMG 2 for 1!! There's probably dozens of blowers over there. It looks like a grey Craptsman two stage , probably valuable and super rare, LOL.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

rwh963 said:


> i don't actually know what my towns policy is on removing items from the scrap metal area. might be case by case, with on site permission. too much liability letting people crawl through a pile of sharp edged metal.
> 
> we have a reuse shed as well, but can't put stuff like big machines, tvs, computer screens, couches, etc there (basically anything that costs the town to dispose of).


It would be nice of you to at least ask. 

After asking, the Dump Commissioner might bring the question to the Town Manager. He can appoint a committee to study your request. The committee might require insight from a dump expert at $350/ hour. Dump experts seem hard to find so the committee might engage a search team who will look for a dump expert who will advise the study committee who will then report to the Town Manager and *by that time the Dump Commissioner already gave the machine away to one of his pals who knows he has to ............:*sad2:


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

I prefer heavy. Lightweight is for on roofs and decks. The heavier the machine, the easier handling in heavy snow. My opinion of course. I do understand that some people have limitations though.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

gsnod said:


> All I can say is it is really sad that people toss this kind of stuff in the dump! If they would have put it up on Craigslist for free, and put it at the curb, it would have been gone quick...and without any effort by the owner.
> 
> I wish my town had a transfer station!


i agree. craigslist is an easy thing to do. just snap a few pics and post. all kinds of durable items tossed (esp. thinking about their parts that others could use; some equipment is truly non-functional but load with parts).

i might suggest the dump workers set aside items like mowers and blowers so people can access them safely.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

I would say grab it!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

quick question, what is the difference between a metal recycling scrap yard and a transfer station?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

in my case, the location was originally an open pit dump. that was capped, and now all trash materials are "transferred" out to another location for disposal, be it incineration, yard waste, mixed recyclables, cardboard, metal, etc. nothing is kept on site.

a metal scrap yard would like be a destination for the scrap metal pile material.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Simply put, a town transfer station is just that …. anything that is brought to that location for recycle by town residents, items they are discarding, is put it separate areas, i.e., metal, cardboard, electronics, waste oil, etc,. etc...… No construction debris or garbage is taken at my recycle location.

Any material brought in is then transferred out to its final recycle location, thus Transfer Station.

Even trees and limbs are turned into mulch in my town, as well as grass and leaves into compost, and also hauled away for final use.

As rwh stated, a metal scrapyard is where recycled metal is usually bought for cheap, shredded and crushed, and sold as metal to foundries and the such for profit.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Note: this is an updated reply i made in my husqvarna thread.

SAD NEWS: After going to the transfer station on Tuesday (non-public day), the foreman was leaving early for xmas eve, and said to come back on Saturday morning (open to public). Well, i got there at 9 am, and the whole metal pile had been picked up thursday or friday! i was pretty bummed. had my tools, ready too rent a trailer. i was going to first salvage the chute and xtrak wheels that were mentioned, set aside the blower, and get a trailer. all gone.

i spoke briefly to a second worker there, and he said that the husqvarna was in nice shape, needed a timing gear. he did say someone had removed the wheels (side note, that was me. they are Carlisle xtraks. so at least i got those and the snap pins). ironically, if i hadn't picked the wheels it is possible the dump workers would have set it aside for themselves. the worker said he had grabbed a craftsman to use on the dump site. if they had set it aside, they probably would have let me take it.

anyway, i don't really know what was wrong with it. funny thing is, until i was given my ariens st724 lat Fall and got ir running, i have most likely passed over many blowers at that pile over the years.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Lesson learned------Opportunity never sits idle while in view of opportunists


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

foggysail said:


> Lesson learned------Opportunity never sits idle while in view of opportunists


yes, that is why i removed the wheels, making it more difficult/less attractive. unfortunately, it was the scrap collector that removed everything. i don't think i would have lost it otherwise. next time i see something good but can't remove it right away, i will have them set it aside.


----------

